# Leitungsdaten auslesen bei Speedport W723V



## N00bler (31. März 2014)

Hallo PCGH Kameraden.
Kann ich die Leitungsdaten mit dem Speedport W723V TypA auslesen? Wenn ja. Wie? Danke schonmal.


----------



## BlueDragonLG (31. März 2014)

Teste mal Die Seite vielleicht hilft es ja 

Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test


----------



## N00bler (31. März 2014)

Die Bandbreite meinte ich nicht. ^^ Eher sowas wie... Leitungsdämpfung, Verbindung zum HVT, Spektrum...


----------



## K3n$! (31. März 2014)

Probiere mal das hier:

Neuer Speedport W921V (Arcadyan-OEM?) - Seite 8 - onlinekosten.de Community

siehe auch hier:

http://forum.wieistmeineip.de/anlei...-router-auslesen-und-interpretieren_1282.html


----------



## N00bler (1. April 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Probiere mal das hier:
> 
> Neuer Speedport W921V (Arcadyan-OEM?) - Seite 8 - onlinekosten.de Community
> 
> ...


 
Bei meinem Router kann ich so nur die ATM Datenrate auslesen, bringt mir aber auch in etwa soviel wie ein Speedtest 
Gibts da noch eine andere Möglichkeit mit meinem Router z.b die Leitungsdämpfung auszulesen. Wie gesagt, die heißen information gibt mein Telekom Ding nicht her.


----------



## N00bler (1. April 2014)

Ups. Hab den Link oben übersehen. Danke!


----------



## K3n$! (1. April 2014)

Hat dir der obere Link aus dem onlinekosten-Forum geholfen?

Wenn ja, wäre ein Screen mal ganz interessant


----------



## N00bler (1. April 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Hat dir der obere Link aus dem onlinekosten-Forum geholfen?
> 
> Wenn ja, wäre ein Screen mal ganz interessant


Noch hat er mir nicht geholfen. Da hat man ganz schön was zum durchlesen. Sieht aber sehr vielversprechend aus deswegen habe ich mich schonmal bedankt.
Wenn dich meine Internetverbindung so brennend interresiert kann ich dir ja gerne einen Link von meinem Speedtest senden. 

Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

DSL-2000 von der lieben Telekom ohne Fastpath nichts besonderes. ^^


----------

